# Building Music production/gaming PC



## korea87 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi all!

I am currently deciding on the specs of my new PC for mainly Music sequencing/production (cubase, reason) and gaming (dawn of war 2, starcraft 2, company of heroes, half life etc etc). I will be starting college in september in music technology.

I have most of it decided on what I think is best for me, but there are a few things I'm still not to sure on. I will be buying this Monday if everything is sorted.

My budget is around 600 - 650 pounds (1200 dollars?).

Buying from ebuyer.com

-------

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Stepping (2.4GHz 1066MHz) £131.09
ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP AiLifestyle Series P35 Socket £83.17
OCZ 4GB Kit (2x2GB) 800MHz/PC2-6400 £64.27
Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ 500GB SATAII £42.49
Samsung Syncmaster SM2043NW 20" TFT Monitor £139.99
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Compound £3.39

I will be buying a graphics card next month, though I'm not sure which one to get, I was thinking about the new Sapphire HD 4850 512MB?

Also as I'm undecided about what graphics card to get, I'm stuck with what case and PSU to buy.

I was intially heading for the;
Antec Sonata III Piano Black Quiet Mid Tower Case - With 500W EarthWatts PSU £75.97

But I'm unsure about the PSU power, so I thought of getting a ANTEC NINE HUNDRED with a Artic Power 700watts PSU.

I don't think I'm gonna go the overclocking route right now aswell.

Thanks


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

for a high end graphics card...to be on the safe side go with 700-750w psu
I am going to be purchasing the Antec 900...air circulation in that case is very good.
For graphics card ...I am a nvidia fan so uhm 8800 gt if your on a budget...but 9800 gtx or gx2 if you have the extra money


----------

